# the Crusade of Darkness (see the Recruitment Thread well there is still room)



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Incomeing Transmission from Toras Tridentto all Imperial Ships in the Crusade Fleet Message as Follows: Captain Ares here, the sensers on my ship have discovered a ruined vessel of Imperial origain, i have ordered all availible ships to go to the vessel to investigate, charge engeins and power weapons, may the Emperors wraith be your weapon, and your faith you speed. Message Terminated

(ill let you guys figure out what to do)


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Incoming message from Fears Toll to all imperial ships:i am sending the long knives and lightning ahead of the main fleet as a vanguard, i suggest that any other escorts or light cruisers spread out and sheild our flanks and the troop transports. May the Emporer guide us. Message Terminated


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Incomeing Transmission from Toras Tridentto Fears Toll Message as Follows: Captain Ares here, i am sending two squadrans of Gladius Frigates and the Strike Cruiser _Striker_ to assist in this matter. Transmission Terminated


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Incoming Transmssion from Prothian to All Imperial Ships 

I can be of assistance for the scouting party.
setting course now

Transmission Ends


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Incoming transmission from Fears Toll to Fleet: Long Knives and Lightning have detected movement to the far Starboard of the Fleet.(OOC, Starboard or otherwise the direction towards the systems central star)
Fears Toll is launching a mixed wave of fighters/bombers to intercept, and i am dispatching the Dogmatic to investigate and Support the other elements of the fleet positioned there. Message Terminated


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Incoming Transmission from Toras Trident to all Imperial Ships Message as Follows: its probably the Orks, get ready to repel bourders, the fleet is on the way to help just hold out as long as you can. Message Terminated

(this is the begginging of a space battle, i just want to wait untill Iconian says something about coming to fight too, so i will make this a small battle to start untill he gets here)

TUBERStripple01: your ships see five different targets, mostly escort, but they look dangerous, they have alot of front armour and very little rear, you could call for support if you want it from the Stricker and the Gladius Escorts, but it will take them time to power up there engiens to get to your postition, what do you want to do?

Android089: you see that TUBERStripple01's ships need help, but you also see that there are two escorts that are behind him that could do lots of damage unless there stoped, his ships cannot turn to face them or they will get hit in the rear by the closer escorts, what do you do?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Android089: you see that TUBERStripple01's ships need help, but you also see that there are two escorts that are behind him that could do lots of damage unless there stoped, his ships cannot turn to face them or they will get hit in the rear by the closer escorts, what do you do?


"Target the Escorts behind Fears Toll"
"Fire weapon battierys"

"Send trasmission saying that we have their backs"

"Those orks are going to have a fight"

-Commander Gil Orders his crew


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

(OOC, the dogmatic is the commanding ship of my ships taking part in the combat, the Fears Toll is still with the main fleet so i will send transmission from the Dogmatic.) Incomig message from Dogmatic to Fleet: This is Captain Jason Alexi of the Dogmatic, we have sighted Orks and are preparing to engage we recommend the remainder of the fleet continue on we should be able to handle them. Transmission Terminated.

Dogmatic Ships Log

Loading.......

Voice of Captain Jason Alexi.

"Officer of Ordnance prepare to fire torpedoes, coms order the lightning to move ahead with us to engage the Orks, send the Long Knives to cover our flanks. The Emporer Protects."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Incoming Trasmission from Striker to Dogmatic Message as Follows: i am sending my Gladius escorts to cover your flanks and my ship will take part in destroying the major cruisers in the Xenos fleet, reinforcments are on the way, glory for the Emperor!. Message Terminated

Transmission Intercepted by Ork Vessel WAAAGH!! Hokem Umple: WAAAGH!!!!!! her her her! You are going to die! Ork rocks! Message Terminated.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

This is Hand of Light to Dogmatic Message, we have been dispatched by Admiral Ermack to assist you. We are launching strike craft to engage xenos ships Humanity Ascendant will cover provide close range cover.

On board Hand of Light: "Strike force, this is the captain, your primary mission prevent the Xenos from sending borders onto friendly ships but if you see a kill shot, take it."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(ok guys so im going to start the big battle now, so reinforcments are going to arrive shortly)

Captain Jason Alexi: there are more Ork vessels coming out of warp all around you, so far, your Master of Sensers has detected six more, they apear to be more of the armoured prow ships.

Captain Gil Danner: You also detect the other ships, you have already opened fire on the fisrt one, but there is six more all around the Dogmatic.

Iconian (dont know what your captains name is yet, just untill the reinfocment come in): You sent your ships, and you can pick where you are going to exit the warp, eather near the Prothian of near the Dogmatic.


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Transmission From Fears Toll to Dogmatic: This is Commander Raol we are moving to assist you. Master of Arms, Battle Stations, charge the Nova Cannon, Master of Ordnance, prepare more bombers. Transmission Terminated.

Dogmatic Ships Log

Loading.......

Voice of Captain Jason Alexi

"Master of Arms prepare to repel boarders, charge the lances and arm the batteries, Master of Helm, come to new heading, bring us about to face those Ork ships i want our prow faceing them. Coms inform the Lightning to move to cover our flank, order the Long Knives to engage the Ork Ram Ships, Hand of Light and Humanity Ascendent will provide support, i want to meet these Orks head on."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Captain Jason Alexi: you open fire with your lances and manage to destroy two ork frigates, then one of them tries to get beside you and it powers it engens as fast as they can go, you shoot your broudside at it, but most of the shots do nothing to the armoured prow.


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dogmatics Ships Log

Loading.....

Voice of Captain Jason Alexi

Master of Helm bring us to new heading, I want to hit that ork ship head on. Master of Arms prepare to fire batteries at anything that approaches our flanks! Master of Ordnance..... Master of Ordnance..... by the Emporer where is my Master of Ordnance!


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Captain Jason Alexi*: the Ram ship hits your ship hard, it has hit the prow and bounced off, it then is about to turn around to hit your rear when the Prothean flies within a kilometer of your ship, it opens up on the Ram ships side and blows it into oblivian. The Master of Ordernace has fallen off his chair and looks at you, he draws his combat knife and says to you: "you are the one who kills us all, you are the real traitor, you will stop this ship from destroying Xenos instead you will destroy us!" He charges at you, your bodyguards step in the way and block his attack, but then he breaks through them and is about to stab you....

*Elizabeth Seiara*: You exit the warp near the Dogmatic, you watch as everything above happens (exept for the Master of Ordanace bit) you see 2 more enemy cruisers behind the Prothean, they are in a Gas claud so it cant see them, but you are on the right angle. and it looks like Coms are down too thanks to your proximity to the Gas cloud.

*Iconian*: You exit the warp near Elizabeth Seiara and find nothing on sensors exept for the Ram ships.

*Gil Danner*: You are now protecting the Dogmatic from the Ram ships behind it, you appear to be the only one to notice a large Ork Battleship coming straight at you.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Aboard Hand of Light:
This is Captain Alaric Tauron; strike craft target any boarding pods that launch, Humanity Ascendant, take out their engines; we need to halt their acceleration before they get to ramming speed. Helm: take us down through the plane of the system we'll engage the Rams from below. Weapons: Prepare for sustained firing. All hands, make ready to engage. The Emperor Protects

Transmission from Hand of Light to Dogmatic:
This is Captain Tauron of Hand of Light for Captain Alexi of Dogmatic. We are moving to support you.


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dogmatic Ships Log

Loading......

Voice of Captain Jason Alexi

CRACK!.......(Jason Alexi lowers his smoking bolt pistol and shoves the Master of Ordnances body off his command throne.) Someone clear this body out of here, and get me a new Master of Ordnance I need those torpedoes ready to fire!


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(OOC, theres no reinforcments yet, but they will be coming in after everyone posts, i still need more people to comment first, and only Elizabeth Seiara can see the cruisers right now)


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

This is Imperial Inqisitional flagship Hand of Doom to imperial fleet. small requsitioned force available for your disposable. Lead and we shall follow.

Over and out.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

col22mag you can join in this RPG, all i need you to do is tell me your persons name, his equipment and bodyguards, then i need your fleets number of ships and what there names are, thats it, hope you have fun in this RPG


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Prothian Ships Log

Loading......

Voice of Commander Gil Danner

"Target the Large ork Vessel and fire all remaining Batterys
Helmsmen Full speed to engines, set course to 5.5162

set a course to ram...


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Gil Daner*: the Orks on board the Battleship see what you are planning and launch every torpedoe on there ship that is loaded, then they push there ship to its maxaum speed, some of the Torpedoes hitting it frontal armour as the Battleship was faster the the Torpedoes, most of them do nothing to harm it, but one of them that hadnt left the tube yet explodes and destroys all of the ships frontal armour and remaining Torpedoes.

*Captain Jason Alexi*: a new Ordanace officer runs it, he sits down and stamers: "o-orders sir?" your ships turns and another Ram ship is heading your way

*Elizibeth Seirara*: you exit the warp with your whole fleet, on sensors there is three Ork cruisers and a Chaos Scout vessel they are fighting, you are the only one to see the cruisers and the Chaos vessel.

*Captain Alaric Tauron*: you are heading straght at the underside of a group of Ram ships, they start to turn towards you, they are going to fast to manover out of the way.

*coll44mag*: still waiting to know more about your fleet i cant do anything untill i know what ships you have

reinforsments are coming: everyone may select 1 squadran of vessels or a cruiser they arrive where ever you want them too, but it cant be too close to anouther friendly ship.


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Transmission from Fears Toll to Fleet:
we are incoming ETA 12 minutes. We will arive in system near Elizibeth Seiraras fleet, we are preparing to fire Nova Cannon and are loading a wave of bombers. May the Emporer guide us all. Transmission Terminated.

Dogmatic Ships Log

Loading.....

Voice of Captain Jason Alexi

Master of Helm bring us about, Master of Arms target that ram ship, full broadside and a 30 second lance salvo on my order........ 

Voice of Unkown Bridge Officer

sir?....SIR!.....

Voice of Captain Jason Alexi

NOW NOW NOW FIRE EVERYTHING, FIRE IT ALL NOW!!!!!


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Voice of Captain Tauron:
"Gotcha. Weapons, fire on the ram attacking Dogmatic. Humanity Ascendant, fire at will. Strike craft, continue targeting enemies' engines."

Incoming Transmission:
"This is Rising Sun for Imperial Fleet, we are approaching the battle and will emerge to support Prothian. ETA 7 minutes, Emperorspeed to us all."


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Wait until the battleship is within 50 kilometers then use the manovering thusters to turn to port, once we turn to the fire all the weapon batterys that are loaded" ordered Gil danner in a calm voice.

"sir its within 60 kilometers and closing... 59 58"

"wait..." ordered Gil again

"Ok NOW!!" yelled Gil

the entire ship was thrown to its side when the manovering thusters fired, crew were pushed over as the gravity on the ship increased.

"Sir we are ready to fire batterys" the weapons officer replied as he got to his feet

"FIRE" Gil Screamed

the entire side array of weapons on the Prothian was displaid as eveything was shot at the rear armour of the ork battleship

((OOC i have no renforcments as i am a rouge trader or a fleet of one))


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Captain Jason Alexi: the Ram ship is hit by almost every shot, its hull begins to buckle, its engenes cut out, then the Lances hit its front, it explodes into a thousand pieces of metal

Gil Danner: the Battleship is hit from the side, it takes heavy damage and as far as you can tell its broudside is too heavily damaged to shoot, but it trys anyhow, it does minor damage to itself but it looks like the shells are incoming, and there is a lot of them

Captain Tauron: your strike craft succed in destroying the incoming Ram ships engenes, it is still drifting towards you though, all your weapons shoot it, it is destroyed, you now are heading to help the rest of the fleet

select two more vessels or squadrans

the vessels you picked are now in the battle, use them as you like


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Incoming Transmission from Fears Toll to Fleet: This is Comander Raol, the Inferno and Kirkans Pride are inbound, ETA 7 minutes. Dogmatic, Lightning, and Long Knives prepare to form up with the rest of the Kirkan fleet. Transmission Terminated.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

The ship i have commandeered is the Inquisition's Flagship: Hand of Doom. 2 small support cruisers protect our flanks: Emperor's Wrath & Fate of Man. My name is Inquisitor James Thulsa III. I possess dual mk.4 Plasma pistols and a power sword of archaic structure. My only surviving bodyguard's are 2 Vostroyan officers (who at this point are more machine than man). I've requisitioned 12 platoons of Guardsmen for the taking of a demon relic but after our previous engagement only 86 survive. We're tough as nails and hell bend for Glory. Standing by for confirmation.......


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Transmission to Hand of Doom from Toras Trident Message as Follows: you have been added to the Crusade Fleet, i assome your light cruisers are Dauntless class, and your Flagship a Vengeance Class. Message Terminated

(you have entered the system near Gil Danner, you chose what to do next


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Repenent to Fleet:
My backup fleet has circled around the heretic, to better take the fight from the rear flanking the enemy ships. Apologies for the late message but I have attained support from our home planet to better help the fight!

Fleet update:
+1 Dauntless class light cruiser (torpedo)
+2 Firestorm Frigate
+1 Cobra Class Destroyer

As of now our main fleet is with fears toll and is preparing to unleash hell on our enemies with all weapon systems engaged! Our back up fleet is striking the enemies rear with all weapons firing on their larger ships. May the heretic burn in our glory!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

(My ships will unload on the orc ships btw :victory


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"sir the ork ship is turning to face us" stamered the helmsman

"How many weapons do we have left!" asked Gil

"Sir we only have 1 weapon battery that is still loaded"

"fire the turrets at the incoming ordannence, push us to maximum speed, and brace for impact" ordered Gil

As he ordered it the blast doors on the "Prothian" started to close, and as if in slow motion the ork ordanence hit Gil's ship. The Prothian shook as the impact hit it, some of the ammo were duds and did nothing against the thick armour but most of them detenated and blew huge holes in the armour. Fires started across the decks but the emergency crew were ready and the fires were put out in short order.

After the last shell had detenated Gil looked at the damage his ship had taken and it didn't look good.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

transmission to Tora's trident from hand of doom. Ork reinforcements are in sight ,we are preparing to unleash broadside battlements on a 'Ulk class battlship. Emperor's Wrath & Fate of Man are en route to intercept a Snorta class battleship. Transmission terminated...

"FIRE!!!!" Screamed Inquisitor Thulsa. The ship lurched from the barrage unleashed. Shrapnel Scoured the Hand of Doom's hull as plasma generators crackled with unrestrained energy from the enemy's ship. 

The first Lieutenant voice grew grave.

"Sir the ship's structural integrity is below 78.86%, as for our Plasma generators we're maxed at 58.34%. Any more we'll be doing no more than scuttlin' her".


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Aboard Rising Sun:
On the bridge, the Captain issues his orders. "Prepare to engage immediately on transition. Make ready for multiple broadsides, stand by to repel boarders." With that the Dominator Cruiser emerges from the warp and moves into firing position against the ork Battleship.

Transmission from Rising Sun to Prothian
"This is Fleet Captain Jonasiah Travian of Rising Sun for Captain Danner of Prothian and Inquisitor Thulsa of Hand of Doom. Hang on, help is here."

On the Bridge of Rising Sun

"FIRE, full broadside", shouts Fleet Captain Travian

"Full broadside, aye" responds the Weapons Officer and the full power of a Dominator's broadside is unleashed on the ork ship.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Commander Roal*: your ships are in position to destroy the Xenos, they are awaiting orders

*Inquisiter Jamer Thulsa III*: you engage the enemy battle ships, they are not as heavily armoured as the one attacking the Prothean (witch is almost right next to you) the damage your inflicting on the battleships is more then they have inflicting on you

*Captain Jonasiah Travian*: you hurry over to assist the Prothean and the Hand of Doom, they appear heavily damaged, expecially the Prothean

*Elezebeth Seirra*: your ships engage the enemy, the Kill Kruisers die esialy because of your fleets firepower, the Heritic Scout Vessel still fights on, its desieng is new, it has never been encountered before

*Gil Danner*: Prothean just baraly shrugs off the last hit, the secound wave is incoming, it hits and more fires start, over the comm you hear something about your plasma drives overloading, another impact, this time it isnt an explosion, you here your secruity officer scream: "Boarders, Emperor help us, they've boarded the ship!"

the rest of the fleet is in the battle, after this post you will take command of your flagship again


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Transmission from Fears Toll to Repenent: You appear to be having some trouble with that chaos ship, we are moving to assist, bring the nova cannon to full pow...... what, it's not a chaos ship, then what the hell is it? Are you possessed by the warp, by the Emporers true name what are you trying to tell me, let me see those readings. Transmission Terminated.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

The prothian had sirens blazing, telling the crew that they had been boarded. Soldiers ran towards the breaches and set up heavy weapons.

"Where are the boarders" asked Gil as he grabbed his pistol and sword
his two bodyguards un-holsted their weapons.

"Sir they have boarded on level 5-A and 6-A" replied the secuity officer

"seal off the blast doors and trap them in that area" Gil said

"this-this cant be, Sir the blast doors are gone!"

"damm orks probobly have explosives" mumbled Gil

"Helmsman try to get their ship out of ours. Tactical officer i want a damage report"

"Commander" the tactical officer replied "the broadside of the ork ship did enough damage to destroy this ship, Thank the emporier that we are still alive, and when the ork ship rammed us the damage is off the charts, it would be a miricle if the ship will ever fly again.

"send a transmission to every ship tell them we need help!"


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

The admiral of the repenent turns to Elizebeth, a panicked look on her face, "Mistriss, our records have seen nothing like this ship in any of our history banks, Im not quite sure what this is capable of, and I would advise not to engage the target until we know more."
Elizibeth turns to her trusted sister and whispers a few words. "Admiral, set our frigates and cruiser to full throttle, and prepare the boarding weapons, we're not going to destroy an unknown heretic without letting the adeptus mechanus open it up to see what makes it tic! Have all squads prepare for boarding, and pray that this enemy is something we have fought in the past, for I can not spare losing our sisters to an unknown enemy!"
The admiral turns in her seat to face the enemy, "Yes ma'am!" she bellows, as the weapon batteries shut down, and the engines prepare fo boarding speeds.

Transmition from repenent to fears toll
Im setting my fleet to board the unknown heretic, I request some small ships to board in case of resisitance, and to have the rest of your fleet circle around at full speed to halt any attempts of escape, may the emporer guide our actions.

TRANSMITION END


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Fate of mankind & Emperor's Wrath to hand of Doom. Enemy cruiser lock. Plasma weapondry locked. awaiting for confirmation to take affirmative action....

Hand of Doom to Fate of mankind & Emperor's Wrath....... Fire when ready

Hand of Doom to Fleet. Broadside Volley 3 and 4 are inflicting massive damage on enemy cruiser. Emperor's wrath and fate of mankind should make short work of the ork contingent. We must has punctured engine room. Plasma is arcing out engulfing part of the ship. We'll be finished and ready to assist you in no time. we.. ar.....mak........th........(Transmission Lost)

The lieutenants voice boomed. "Sir Plasma Generators down to 50.45%. Structural integrity holdong out but for how long"? 

Thulsa's eye burned. Not from the plasma radiating from the enemy ship. His Chest pounded and his heart raced. His head grew weary and throbbed........The bayonnete stuck prominently from beneath his ribs. he fell to his knees hands reaching for his Scaber, a swift kick to the ribs assured he wouldn't retrieve it. He looked around only to see his Lieutenant splattered over his command chair. Dead...every last one. Thulsa rolled over. A guardsmen placed his foot on the Inquisitor's chest.

"evening m' lord, Did you really think after we fought and died for that Artifact ever so tainted we'd let you destroy us? wse know how you operate. Using and killing us like meat to remove the threat of too much information. Looks like we beat you to the punch." 

His laspistol pressed to thulsa's head released a blast......and all fell silent.

"Boys...set course for the fleet...... MORE BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!" a bloodcurdling roar arose from the men. "LET"S GIVE EVERYTHING SO OTHER"S HAVE NOTHING!!!!!"

Hand of Doom to fleet .........The ship is under new command. Things are gonna change around here....


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Commander Roal*: you see that the ship has a carapace around it, you must alert the fleet the Tyranids could be in the sector, you are almost ready to shoot the ship, when Elizebeth tells you not to, you heat the distress signal from the Prothean, they are the ones that need help right now.

*Gil Danner*: the distress signal is away, there should be reinforcments incoming. you are walking down the hallway to inspect the damage to the engeans when you here a Naval Armsmen scream, you look to his direction. the door is getting cut down from the other side, you here the Sergeant say, wait untill they are through the door, we'll catch them in a bottle nose. your bodyguards take a step towards the door, they are prepared to sell there lives to save you.

*Elizebeth Seirra*: you are prepared to board the vessel, you and your bodyguards are the ones who will lead the assault. when you get aboard you notice that it is larger then it looks like from the outside. there is spots on the wall were it looks like something has just gotten out of it, you inspect it, then you here a scream. over to your right is a Tyranid, but it looks different, it is a bit larger and it has eight legs, not six.

*Col44mag*: (unless Thulsas not dead then you have to make a new character) the Cruiser head off towards the Dogmatic, it is not being fired upon, when it gets to the Dogmatic they both head towards the center of the Crusade Fleet, they have weapons charged

*Magos Biologica Gefev*: you hear of the unknown vessel and head at all speed towards it, only leaving the Silver Library to defend the Prothean, you want to see what makes the vessel move, since you ditect no engines. when you get to it you see that the Repenant has already boarded it, you go over on a boarding craft heading towards were the engeins should be, the sisters should have delt with any threat on the ship already.

*Rear Admiral Ermack*: you are the one taking on the most of the Ork fleet, theyhave heavily damaged the Hand of Light, it has withdrawn from most of the fighting, more Ram ships are inncoming, you have destroyed about six already, five more are heading right at you, and so is a Kill Kruiser

*Brother-Captain Mykal Validus*: you see that Rear Admiral Ermack is the one who has his Fleet positioned for a head on attack, so you decide to bolster his lines, you destroy a Ram ship heading for the Hand of Light witch is withdrawing from the fight, you see that the Adaptus Mechanicus is more interested in the new ship then the Prothean, you may want to send a few ships to help it, after all you have the best fighters in the Galaxy on your ship.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Emergency Transmission to Tora's trident this is Captain Arelion taking joint command of Emperor's wrath & Fate of mankind. We received transmission from hand of Doom to fleet. Chaos has overcome the crew and remaing guardsmen. This is urgent. The artifact is being compromised. Without immediate action the artifact will be activated opening a portal to something we may not be able to handle.Both ships are setting ramming speed and preparing to board. Any assistance that can be given must be. This is becoming a level 1 threat.Waiting for confirmation.....


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Squad ready frag grenades" The naval guardsmen Sargent said
the entire squad pulled grenades out of their belts and readied them

Commander Gil Danner un-holstered his weapon and drew his sword. Grognar and Jack both readied their guns and waited for the door to be blown apart.

After a 1 minute wait the door finaly gave, and the orks ran through the door only to be greated with a blast of grenades and las-gun fire. The first rank of orks fell to the ground but more poured through the gap. Grognar shot his Ripper gun and killed orks by the dozen. But the naval guardsmen at the front row were not so lucky and only killed afew before the orks got into combat.

"Commander get out of here!" screamed a guardsmen before an ork chopped him in half

The orks would claim the ship unless someone helped them...


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Impact in 3-2-1-,....the Emperor's Wrath slammed in the side of the Hand of Doom. Tractor beams and artificial gravity pulled the ship into a tight embrace. Captains Arelion's men began to cut through the plating. Sensor module readings were off the chart. There were more living bodies than when they had embarked. The Stone had been activated. 

"Heavy bolters and Flamer's prepare to spearhead the assualt,we're almost throu..." the plating fell away and lasgun blasts from renegades tore through carapace armour. heavy bolters and flamethrowers made quick work of the heretics. 


Captain Arelion to fleet. we've successfully boarded and cleaned up initial enemy resistance. The stone has been activated. We've got signs of nurgle and khorne activity in the main hull. No sign of daemons yet. It's imperative we recapture the stone. Assistance needed


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fears Toll ships Log.

Loading.......

Voice of Master of Coms.

Sir, we have recieved a message from Toras Trident inforrming us that the Dogmatic and 
Hand of Doom have turned from the Emporer! 

Voice of Commander Raol.

What, where are they.

Voice of Master of Sensors.

Commander, Dogmatic and Hand of Doom are moving towards the center of the fleet with weapons charged.

Voice of Commander Raol.

Master of Helm bring us about, if someone doesn't get a grip on this situation this crusade is going to be over before it begins.

Transmission from Fears Toll to all Kirkan ships:Kirkans Pride, Lightning, and Long Knives move to engage the ork ships, Kirkans Pride prepare to send a contingant of stormtroopers to the Prothean to provide support. The Fears Toll and Inferno will move to engage the Dogmatic and Hand of Doom.

Fears Toll ships Log.

Loading.......

Voice of Commander Raol.

Master of Ordnance fire the nova cannon on my mark.... Now!

Voice of Master of Ordnance. 

Target well hit sir, her shields are down and she has taken heavy damage.

Voice of Commander Raol.

Very good, bring us along her side. Master of Arms prepare a boarding party, i will meet them at the teleporter.

At the Teleporter Pad.

Allright men if the crew of the Dogmatic has turned from the Emporers Rule then they are no longer soldiers of Kirkan they are scum, they are cowards and worst of all they are traitors, show them no mercy, show them nothing but death.

Onboard the Dogmatic

Raol watched as the stormtroopers of the boarding party moved through the halls and boardwalks of the Dogmatic, executing the flimsy resitance the chaos crew put up. Suddenly the advance was halted, the Officer of the stormtroopers walked up to Raol and stated they had arrived at their destination the Dogmatics engine room, he explained that the traitors had closed the blast doors and they were preparing to breach them, Raol simply nodded and watched as the stormtroopers expertly took up positions to either side of the blast doors, Raol wondered what awaited them on the other side of those doors, but only for a second as the explosives blew the doors strait out of its sockets.


----------



## The Architect Of Fate (Apr 21, 2009)

Transmission from Deus ex Mechanicus XXXVIII to All Ships: We have come to aid the battle in the combat zone in sector number 5.7635, sub-solar nebula 3.BN82.HJ36, as representatives of the Adeptus Mechanicus. The Deus ex Mechanicus XXXVIII, Vigor Mechanicus and Iron Heart are moving to engage the Ork force. The Silver Library and Metallic Wrath shall engage when necessary against the unknown Xenos ship. We trust that the fate of the traitor ships are secured in the fleshed biological grasping apparatus of Commander Raol.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

captain Arelion to fleet we've reached the inner halls of the ship. Fighting is all close combat. we've affixed rebreathers. The taint of nurgle is causing sore and pustules. We're pushing through to the cargo bay. Still no sign of daemons but some dead troopers showed early signsof mutation


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Aboard Imperator Triumphant:
Voice of Rear Admiral Ermak
"Terra's Might and Rising Sun, target the Kill Kruiser and fire Nova Cannons, then follow me. Helm, set course 45 degrees down and dead ahead. Dorsal Lance Batteries, fire as she bears. Helm, when the lances have fired, roll to line up the starboard batteries. Port and Starboard batteries make ready for multiple broadsides. Gold Squadron, link up with Humanity Ascendant and engage the smaller vessels. May the Emperor guide us all."


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Transmission from Fury of Krasus to All Ships:
This is the 4th Company Captain of the Blades of Ultramar speaking. My ships have arrived to reinforce the Imperial forces fighting in this sector. 
*End Transmission*

"Sir," said one of the chapter serfs manning the bridge, "we have recieved a distress call from the Prothian. It appears to have been boarded."

"Very well," answered the Captain, "Contact the frigates."

Transmission from Fury of Krasus to Steel Vengeance, Spear of Ultramar, Undying Vigilance, and Ultima Inferno:
Converge upon the Prothian and open fire on any hostile vessels that get nearby. Brother Glavo and Brother Fuego will accompany me and a combat squad while we board the ship and purge the xenos from it. Spear of Ultramar, prepare a boarding torpedo, along with all available marines, in case we need reinforcements.
*End Transmission*

Validus waited patiently while his cruiser attached itself to the Prothian. As the hatch seperating the two ships opened, Validus and his marines sprinted forward, ready to deliver death upon the greenskinned aliens. 

"For Guilliman! For the Emperor! For Humanity!"


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Transmition from Repenent to fears toll
Commander Raol this is sister valentina of the repenent, our mistriss requests that you continue your assualt on the heretic, and prays that the emporer will cleanse your fallen brothers. She has borded the enemy ship and has not yet made contact with our ship. May the emporer guide your path.
TRANSMITION END

As Elizabeth steped out of her bording spike, the creature bellowed across the hollow inards if the xenos ship. "by the emporer" she whispered quiet, enough so her sisters morale was not hindered.
"For the emporer we shall take this ship or burn in the heat of our faith and the prowness of our battle skill!" she yells to all her sister.
The sisters charge at the tyranid like xenos, as bolter shells plummet into their carapace and Elizabeth plunges a inferno blast into the chest of the 8 legged xenos.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Captain Arelion*: you sent the message and the fleet responds by giving you direct command of a Strike Cruiser and a squad of Nova Frigates along with space marines to help in the boarding action

*Gil Danner*: Brother Captain Mykal has come to assist you, he has landed Thunderhawks in your launch bay, and has chased the battleship away, it is comeing back though, it has its weapons charged. the Orks on board have breaken through the door, they smash into your men killing lots, you run down the hallway with your bodyguards, Captain Mykals troops ambush the Orks and have engaged them in close combat, but every Ork they kill it comes back through the door

*Brother Captain Mykal*: (see Gil Danner)

*Commander Roal*: after you have planted the charges on the Dogmatic, you find that the ship has a strange smell lingering on it, you look to a stormtrooper, he has his helmet off, his face, is swollen, he has sores on his face, he looks at you and says "sir, get out of here, NOW!" his flesh starts to move, he swells even more, and then he bursts, a nugle deamon has posesed his body, the other Stormtroops open fire on him, but they do nothing, you have to get off the ship and blow it to oblivion.

*Magos Biologica Gefev*: you send Deus ex Mechanicus XXXVIII, Vigor Mechanicus and Iron Heart to fight off the Orks that Rear Admiral Ermack is fighting with, he looks like he could use the help, all you other ships go to investigate the unknown vessel, you board it and quickly discover that it is inhabited by a race of eight legged Genestealers, you see Elizebeth fighting with more of these things, she is doing well, you might be able to help her by destroying the piping above her head, she is wearing a helemt, so the gas shouldnt hurt her, but if she is too close to the pipe she could be heavily hurt by the pipe hitting her.

*Rear Admiral Ermack*: the Orks ships have been damaged, but for every ship you destroy, more come back through the warp, you notice that reinforcments are coming. you also notice a large Ork ship, it is a Hulk, the Master of Sensors looks at you, his eyes are watering, he is crying from the fear of fighting such a monster. it is surronded by light battleships, they look like escorts in perspective of the Hulk. you could need more reinforcments to fight this thing

*Elizebeth Seirra*: you see more eight legged genestealers, they are swarming you, you are losing ground, this could get bad, then you see Magos Biologica Gefev, it looks like he is in a posittion to to thin down the ranks of the Genstealers, if only you could give him a sighn to help you


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Raol raised his plasma pistol and aimed at the daemons head, he squeezed the trigger and blew the daemons head, off if you could call the bulbus pus filled sac it had a head.
He and the stormtroopers retreated down hallways to the location they had teleported to from the Fears Toll. he watched as the stormtroopers struggled to keep the Nurgle daemons at bay as he planted the teleporter beacons and his bodyguards coverd him. they would be out of here soon enough and then he could blow these stinking traitors to hell.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

The space marines had boarded the hand of doom, Captain arelion was pinned down in outside the storage containment center. The Frigates were ready to fire at at hand of doom at a moments notice if need be, they knewCaptain arelion would scuttle the shp if need be . the demon portal mustn't open


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Cover the space marines!" yelled Gil Danner as he shot his bolt pistol at the approching ork aand blowing its head off

"Grognar keep firing at the breach"

"Yes Boss!" Grognar happily replied as he blew yet more orks into the heavens.

At last the ork hoarde had died down only to be picked up again as even more orks flew though the breach. Gil knew that if this didn't stop then the ship would be over-run. And although the space marines help was doing more then anybody could hope for but the orks kept coming.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Aboard Imperator Triumphant

_Throne preserve us_, thought Rear Admiral Ermack as he saw the sensor readouts. But command must always appear confident and so his face betrayed no emotion but resolve, as he began shouting orders.
"Sensors, get a fix on that hulk's main power reactor."

Turning to the ship's senior techpriest, "Magos, I need a bomb; big as you can make it quick as you can and rig a timer on. Then get it to the teleport chambers"

"Helm, get us within teleporter range, evasive manuvers"

"Weapons, fire at will!"

Transmission: Imperator Triumphant for All Imperial Ships
"This is Admiral Ermack to all Imperial Ships. I am moving to attack the Ork Hulk, request any and all assistance available. Out"

Tranmission:
Imperator Triumphant to Terra's Might and Rising Sun. We are moving in on that Hulk, use Nova Cannon to clear a path and follow me in.

"Ship's Confessor, give us a Hymn"


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Incoming Transmission from Commander Raol onboard the Traitor ship Dogmatic to Imperator Triumphant: Fears Toll has redirected your message to me, we will move to provide support when we are done with these traitorous scum, it shouldn't be long now.
Transmission Terminated.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Oblivion8 is moving and wont be able to get onto a computer until sometime in the next week-2 weeks, so hes just fighting on the strange ship for now, no one can interact with him right now eather.

ok, i know 2 people havent commented but i want to keep the thread moving so if you are one of the people who has to comment still, go back to the last time i posted something, and read it, that is what you have to do

*Commander Roal*: you plant the teleport homers, when your about to teleport back to the Fears Toll a deamon breaks through the Stormtroopers, it runs at you, you fire your pistol, but the shot misses, you then draw your sword.

*Captain Arelion*: you know you have to get to the portal, you see that the Space Marines are ready to take the initive and charge, so you diecide to lead it, you scream and the top of your lungs "the portal is unnateral, it is not human, it must be kept closed! For Terra! For the Emperor!" you run forward into the storgae room, men die deside you, but you know that you can get more, you see Space Marines chargeing with you, only one of them has fallen, you hope you will make it to cover

*Gil Danner:* the Orks have started to flee, you have killed enough of them that they are scared of your crew, you must now decide weather you will chase them or if you will let them flee and lose less men, the Ork Battleship is dissengaging from you starboard side, it is about to go into the warp, right next to your ship, in such a close proximity it could rip your ship to shreads

*Rear Admiral Ermack:* the hulk turns towards you very slowly, then it goes straight at you very fast, you open fire, even your nova cannon dosent do any major damage, the bomb is getting ready but it will take a while longer, you start taking fire from the Hulk, it is starting to do major damage on your prow, you are no where near Teleport range yet and you might not ever make it into range, you need to withdraw, but if you do then your rear will be exposed to the Hulk.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Commander gil you are needed at the bridge" jack said as he recieved a message through his voc caster.

"Alright men make sure the orks get off this ship but do not charge on to the ork vessel!"

Gil walked through the hallways towards the bridge, the damage the orks had done was great. If the tide had not been stopped when it did they would have over taken the ship.

When Gil had got to the bridge he looked at the battle in space. He did not like it.

"Commander the ork vessel is going to warp!!"

"Do we have warp engines?" Gil asked

"Yes sir, But going to warp with this kind of damage to the ship we may not be able to get a stable warp field."

"Ok then, shoot all remaining batterys at the ork engines!"

"Yes Sir"

the broadside of the Prothian was shown again as it un-loaded every spare peice of ammo into the ork ship. The engines of the ork vessel where completly destoyed. But the manovering thusters brought the ork ships prow towards the prothian...


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Raol raised his power fist, side stepped the daemons charge and brought his fist down on its side spilling pus and unrecinsable organs onto the deck of the ship, then he raised his plasma pistol and shot it twice in the gaping wound, the daemon exploded in a rain of gore and slime just as Raol and the remaining stormtroopers teleported of the Dogmatic, a split second later the Dogmatic erupted in flames and a split second after that Fears Toll open fire and the Dogmatic imploded upon itself.


----------

